# Getting my pup inside



## Amber_123 (Jun 6, 2013)

I currently own a 4 year old pit bull. She was a rescue dog. She was badly abused a while back and my mom let me take her in. My mom said I could only have her if I kept her as an outside dog. Now about two years later, the pups my best friend and she is taken care of and spoiled rotten by me. I am almost 15 so I am always on the go with Cheerleading, horse back riding, and school. When I get home from either cheer or riding, it's dark out side and I can never play with my dog and I feel terrible. I live with my grandparents my mom and my sister and I have recently mentioned moving Layla ( my pup) inside with me once In a couple weeks when I get home from vacation. Well I can say it didn't go as I planned it... I asked them and I listed all the pros and cons and told them I would take full responsibility like I do with my sulcata and that she would have all of her stuff in my room so the other dog won't get her food and she would have a bed in my room and I would pick up after her and potty train her. I have recently started baby sitting so I have a little extra money and I told them if she ruins anything I would replace ( thank goodness she doesn't chew much!) but everytime I mention it I feel like they come up with useless excuses. Like for example, were putting in new wood flooring, they worry she will scratch it but I found these little caps that go on their bails so they can't. And then they come up with more. I guess long story short, what do y'all think I should do to convince them? I am responsible and I love Layla I want to spend as much time as possible with her and I think it would be good for both of us if she was inside. Thanks in advance for all suggestions and I must say ALL suggestions are welcome.


----------



## ascott (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, this may sound a bit straight forward, but you did say you are 15 so I think you can handle it 

So you say that by the time you get done with all of your daily life activities you don't have much time for playing in the yard because it is dark...._this is how that sounds to me_ (an adult who has had to prioritize my life many times to be sure to take care of what is important) ;

I am young and have filled my day with all of the things and activities that "I want" (all the while your dog is sitting at home doing nothing) and when I finally get home it is dark---because I have been out doing the things that are important to me----so sounds like you may need to prioritize your schedule some to actually make time for your dog---your buddy, as you say.....

Now....I have said what I have this way so you can possibly see that the choices we make each and every day have their place...and if you choose to make a variety of animals dependent on you---they their social needs need to be met as well.....


----------



## wellington (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree with ascott. Being gone all day doing your thing is not being responsible for your dog. At 15, I get it, but if your trying to convince someone to allow you to do something they don't want you to do, then you have to show that you are more responsible, which means, duties before fun, like an adult has to do. Do you think it would be best for your dog or you to be locked up in your room all day? That's not best for the dog. You might be more convincing, if you gave up some of your other things, to be home earlier for your dog. At this time, start the training needed to be inside, maybe even train to only eat out of his own dish. Is there a reason the two dogs cannot live together in the same house? If there really isn't, then start socializing them to be together. Show that it can work, not just talk it.


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am just curious, but the indoor dog has nails also right? Why are they not worried about that dog scratching the wood floors? While I agree with what the posters above are saying to an extent, no dog should be in a family where the adults in the family are not willing to be responsible for it's care if need be. To teach kids to take care of animals is one thing and to have them help with their care, yes. But kids are kids, and the adults need to step up when it comes to the welfare of a living, breathing, feeling animal. This is not an object, this is a member of the family. Or should be. Personally, I feel this dog needs to be living indoors as a part of the whole family.


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Jun 7, 2013)

As someone who is in your position, sometimes it is hard to convince your parents it is best for your animals. My dogs have always been outside dogs, because my mother thinks they are too big to be in the house. Now my girls are getting older and I am in your position, trying to have my parents let my girls in the house. 

I used to be gone all the time as well, now I am doing my best to see my dogs more than when I feed them int he afternoon. It is unfair to your pup that you are gone all day. My two absolutely love seeing me and it is unfair that I leave all the time and make time for other people's pets, and not my own. So I spend time with my girls before I go anywhere. 

I'd say spend more time with your pup, and work on praising and training her every time you see her go to the bathroom outside , and just work with her. 

Make time with your pup first, and show your parents you are willing to do what you can for her. That's about all the advice I can give at the moment.


----------



## Amber_123 (Jun 7, 2013)

wellington said:


> I agree with ascott. Being gone all day doing your thing is not being responsible for your dog. At 15, I get it, but if your trying to convince someone to allow you to do something they don't want you to do, then you have to show that you are more responsible, which means, duties before fun, like an adult has to do. Do you think it would be best for your dog or you to be locked up in your room all day? That's not best for the dog. You might be more convincing, if you gave up some of your other things, to be home earlier for your dog. At this time, start the training needed to be inside, maybe even train to only eat out of his own dish. Is there a reason the two dogs cannot live together in the same house? If there really isn't, then start socializing them to be together. Show that it can work, not just talk it.



She wouldn't be locked up in my room all day, she would be sleeping in my room and when I'm home she would be with me.




wellington said:


> I agree with ascott. Being gone all day doing your thing is not being responsible for your dog. At 15, I get it, but if your trying to convince someone to allow you to do something they don't want you to do, then you have to show that you are more responsible, which means, duties before fun, like an adult has to do. Do you think it would be best for your dog or you to be locked up in your room all day? That's not best for the dog. You might be more convincing, if you gave up some of your other things, to be home earlier for your dog. At this time, start the training needed to be inside, maybe even train to only eat out of his own dish. Is there a reason the two dogs cannot live together in the same house? If there really isn't, then start socializing them to be together. Show that it can work, not just talk it.



The thing with our indoor dog is that she is old and mean. She's a little toy fox terrier and doesn't like other dogs especially when they get near her food. She's almost 15 along with me so she kind of has been our only dog for my whole life.


----------



## Tom (Jun 7, 2013)

Crate training may help too. If the dog is safely contained and not "running amok" in your absence, they may go for it more. You can start the process using a shady patio area or a garage. Start with short times and gradually make it longer. Once you get the okay to move the dog in, you can begin the reverse process of less and less crate time once the dog shows you that it is going to behave inside. At the very least you could get the dog sleeping inside with you while you are home overnight.

As a parent the concept of a dog loose in my daughter's room all day, is totally different than a dog crated in my daughter's room all day. Of course you you have to make arrangements for several potty breaks if you are not able to be there.

And why can't you play with your dog in the dark? Isn't there a porch light? How about getting some sort of light? I spend lots of time with my dogs after dark. A large percentage of my training and exercise time happens after sundown. Its a great time to go for long walks since the heat of the sun is no longer a concern. Take along some pepper spray and a walking stick of some sort, just in case, but really, who is going to mess with a girl walking a pit bull?


----------



## Amber_123 (Jun 7, 2013)

lisa127 said:


> I am just curious, but the indoor dog has nails also right? Why are they not worried about that dog scratching the wood floors? While I agree with what the posters above are saying to an extent, no dog should be in a family where the adults in the family are not willing to be responsible for it's care if need be. To teach kids to take care of animals is one thing and to have them help with their care, yes. But kids are kids, and the adults need to step up when it comes to the welfare of a living, breathing, feeling animal. This is not an object, this is a member of the family. Or should be. Personally, I feel this dog needs to be living indoors as a part of the whole family.



Yes, she does have nails, but she is an old dog and she doesn't run and she's very relaxed so she doesn't really scratch the ground




Tom said:


> Crate training may help too. If the dog is safely contained and not "running amok" in your absence, they may go for it more. You can start the process using a shady patio area or a garage. Start with short times and gradually make it longer. Once you get the okay to move the dog in, you can begin the reverse process of less and less crate time once the dog shows you that it is going to behave inside. At the very least you could get the dog sleeping inside with you while you are home overnight.
> 
> As a parent the concept of a dog loose in my daughter's room all day, is totally different than a dog crated in my daughter's room all day. Of course you you have to make arrangements for several potty breaks if you are not able to be there.
> 
> And why can't you play with your dog in the dark? Isn't there a porch light? How about getting some sort of light? I spend lots of time with my dogs after dark. A large percentage of my training and exercise time happens after sundown. Its a great time to go for long walks since the heat of the sun is no longer a concern. Take along some pepper spray and a walking stick of some sort, just in case, but really, who is going to mess with a girl walking a pit bull?



The problem with sundown is I live in the woods and we have some really scary animals and Layla is always trying to get out of the yard, so if she does, I would have a really hard time finding her. She wouldn't be locked up all day in my room, she has the whole house, but she would be with me laying in my room when I am home in the morning and at night


To all the people saying I'm not prioritizing, I am. But I made a commitment in January to cheer and riding. I don't do little sideline cheer I do competitive cheer and I'm a competitive equestrian... And it's not like I can just leave school to play with her. My practice for cheer is right after school and then from there some days I leave and go right to the barn. She is my best friend, I already said that I need her inside so I can get more quality time with her.


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't think you are not prioritizing necessarily. You have the life of a fifteen year old. I believe the problem is that this dog is not a part of the family. The whole family. But that is just my opinion I guess.

It could be, as hard as it may be to hear, that this home situation wasn't the best for Layla. But I guess at this point that is not the issue...the issue is how do we make it better.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jun 7, 2013)

I do understand what you are saying. I have wood floors throughout my house and a great Dane that lives inside. The floors do get scratched, it is part of owning a dog. I cover as much as i can with carpets & runners but it does happen. My concern is after being abused and then living outside away from people will your dog feel scared or confined inside? Does your dog seem happy with the current living arrangements?
Or does it seem to want to be with the family?


----------



## Tom (Jun 7, 2013)

If I were your parents, I wouldn't want YOUR dog running loose in the house all day with MY dog either. That is often a recipe for disaster.

For the running away into the woods part, why doesn't this happen during the day too? Either way it is a training issue. Get some help with that. Where are you? If you are too far from me, get your parents permission and I'll give you some free phone tips.

In another year you'll be able to drive. Stick a crate in the car and take your dog with you when you can. Park in the shade, keep the windows down, have a remote probed thermometer in there, and keep an eye on things. I do this every day. With some common sense and proper attention, its not hard.


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 7, 2013)

Tom said:


> If I were your parents, I wouldn't want YOUR dog running loose in the house all day with MY dog either. That is often a recipe for disaster.
> 
> For the running away into the woods part, why doesn't this happen during the day too? Either way it is a training issue. Get some help with that. Where are you? If you are too far from me, get your parents permission and I'll give you some free phone tips.
> 
> In another year you'll be able to drive. Stick a crate in the car and take your dog with you when you can. Park in the shade, keep the windows down, have a remote probed thermometer in there, and keep an eye on things. I do this every day. With some common sense and proper attention, its not hard.



I agree the two dogs being loose together is a recipe for disaster. Definetely.

And I think it's great of you to offer to help her and her dog!!


----------



## Laura (Jun 7, 2013)

Mixing an old cranky, food possevive dog, with a younger one, is a accident waiting to happen. Be VERY careful with that.. 
Crate training is AWESOME! The two dogs I have now love their crates and I love that.. 
Dogs are pack animals, and want to be with the pack. So do what you can to make that work for you, her and the family. just be careful with the older dog. Are they both female?


----------



## Amber_123 (Jun 7, 2013)

lisa127 said:


> I don't think you are not prioritizing necessarily. You have the life of a fifteen year old. I believe the problem is that this dog is not a part of the family. The whole family. But that is just my opinion I guess.
> 
> It could be, as hard as it may be to hear, that this home situation wasn't the best for Layla. But I guess at this point that is not the issue...the issue is how do we make it better.



You have no right to tell me my home situation is not fit for Layla. She has a great life and we all love her. She is my personal dog. Not my families. I take over most responsibility but they help me out a lot. She is healthy and NOT ABUSED so its way better than where she was. She has unlimited water and she has shade and we feed her I give her treat and love on her everyday I just want her to be inside where I can be with her more..




CtTortoiseMom said:


> I do understand what you are saying. I have wood floors throughout my house and a great Dane that lives inside. The floors do get scratched, it is part of owning a dog. I cover as much as i can with carpets & runners but it does happen. My concern is after being abused and then living outside away from people will your dog feel scared or confined inside? Does your dog seem happy with the current living arrangements?
> Or does it seem to want to be with the family?



Her outdoor home is a huge fenced in area by my bedroom window. She seems happy and she does have contact with my family we all love her and we all go pet her and love on her and stuff like that. So she is around people. And one time before she got spayed I let her inside and we were inside for like an hour and she loved it. At her home before mine when she got abused she was indoor and potty trained although I know I will have to re potty train her. But I don't think she will feel confined.




Tom said:


> If I were your parents, I wouldn't want YOUR dog running loose in the house all day with MY dog either. That is often a recipe for disaster.
> 
> For the running away into the woods part, why doesn't this happen during the day too? Either way it is a training issue. Get some help with that. Where are you? If you are too far from me, get your parents permission and I'll give you some free phone tips.
> 
> In another year you'll be able to drive. Stick a crate in the car and take your dog with you when you can. Park in the shade, keep the windows down, have a remote probed thermometer in there, and keep an eye on things. I do this every day. With some common sense and proper attention, its not hard.



I live in Florida. And during the day she's in a huge fenced in area and she hazed unlimited water and plenty of shade. And honestly the other dog is a very old toy fox terrier ( so she is little) she rally only will eat and then go lay down on the couch. So she leaves Kayla alone for the most part. And I forgot to mention that my mom, and grandma both work from home and my grandpa is retired so they would be home all day.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jun 7, 2013)

I have found that on this forum there are many devoted dog owners as well as tortoise owners, we are all just trying to help . It certainly sounds like your putbull is very loved and currently has a great life with your family. I hope it all works out for you both. Also, keep in mind that you will be leaving for college in a few years or to pursue other endeavors and it may make it harder on your sweet dog if he is used to being inside with his best friend and then she leaves. Just a thought.


----------



## Amber_123 (Jun 7, 2013)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> I have found that on this forum there are many devoted dog owners as well as tortoise owners, we are all just trying to help . It certainly sounds like your putbull is very loved and currently has a great life with your family. I hope it all works out for you both. Also, keep in mind that you will be leaving for college in a few years or to pursue other endeavors and it may make it harder on your sweet dog if he is used to being inside with his best friend and then she leaves. Just a thought.



I live really close to usf which is where I am tying to go. But I think she is going with me wherever my life takes me  and I understand they are all devoted to there dogs, I just wanted some suggestions on how to convince them, not them telling me she doesn't have people contact and she doesn't belong at my home.


----------



## lisa127 (Jun 7, 2013)

Amber, I am not implying that you don't love her and take great care of her. She certainly is in a better situation than she was in before, I agree. My personal opinion, however, is that dogs should live indoors (with outside time too of course) with their families. They should be a part of the whole family and not belong as a personal dog to a child. A dog is a big responsibility and should belong to a family. With adults as the primary caretakers. Nothing wrong of course with a child helping out and caring for the dog as well though. I do understand your parents hesitation with the two dogs being together though, and that was what I meant with what I posted.


----------



## harris (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not understanding the whole scratches on the wood floor thing. I have wood floors throughout my entire house and three 75+ pound Labs, and have never seen a scratch on any of it.


----------



## wellington (Jun 7, 2013)

So, your dog stays outside all day, correct? So, you really only want the dog in at night, to visit you in your room and to sleep with you, correct? If I'm wrong, then maybe see if they would go for that much of the dog inside. You could bring her in either when you get home, or an hour before you go to bed. Straight from outside to bedroom, there's nothing she could damage are eat or argue with in that short walk.


----------

